# How long can you keep recovered yeast in the fridge



## trustyrusty (5/7/16)

Hi I have some recovered yeast in bottles in the fridge, how long can you keep in fridge at one degree?
I am using 600 ml water bottles, which are food grade (plenty of videos of people using)...Would it be better to use glass mason.
I think you can freeze but that would mean you would have to have space in the top?

cheers


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/16)

I keep mine for up to 3 months, no problems.

for freezing, consult thread "let's freeze some yeast".


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/16)

Yeast will keep for a very long time in the fridge

Just store it in some wort at 1020, even in the cold fridge, ale yeast will eventually chew thru the wort, but using 1020sg means there wont be as much alcohol produced which in turn wont harm the yeast


----------



## welly2 (5/7/16)

Does this go for yeast you've harvested from trub?


----------



## trustyrusty (5/7/16)

Thanks

Some videos I watched they did yeast washing so SG would have been 1010 at the most, but depends how long they were going to store but he did make 5 bottles...

Do you think I could make a 1020 solution and mix it with some yeast solution..

What happens it chews through the wort and nothing is done..? Does it harm the yeast..... Does the alcohol harm he yeast, there would be very little alcohol?

I got this from the trub...

Bit confused now about the alcohol bit now..... I did harvest some yeast from a bottle that was in there for 6 months (and stored out the fridge of course), cultivated the yeast and made a brew that has turned out great...?

Thanks


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/16)

welly2 said:


> Does this go for yeast you've harvested from trub?


Yes

Any yeast


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/16)

Graham Wheeler (UK Real Ale guru) often did an entire brew of a beer with a particular yeast, bottled it off and kept the bottles as a yeast bank, to be resuscitated just like we use Coopers commercial bottles.

Sadly he's not doing a lot nowadays, had a stroke apparently, his brewing real ales book is a classic if you can get a copy.


----------



## petesbrew (5/7/16)

I have a few bottles in the fridge with a Dusseldorf Alt strain labelled 2012. Started one up to see how it went, and it kicked off the next day.
Guess what I'm brewing next?


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/16)

Rivet Lager clone?


Seriously a lot of "yeast science" makes perfect sense, but in the real world of home brewing as opposed to the labs at MegaEvilBrewcorpConglomerate we can get good results from folksy stuff like storing trub or reculturing bottles.
Last week I was informed, supported by good science, that I had seriously underpitched a strong stout. 

Bottling it tomorrow after 8 days in the FV.


----------



## trustyrusty (6/7/16)

Exactly - Bribie G

I have recovered yeast from a bottle full of alcohol (and I am sure other people have) and yeast and batch is fine, I am planning the same brew....

and what someone said about Graham Wheeler from bottles, I have thought what if I keep the bits in bottles, put in fridge and when chuck in, it is yeast and the bottle of beer unless off is sterile. It would be the same as chucking in a batch on top of the yeast bed in FV when yo have just finished a batch...


I digress - It seems you can keep for a ling time.

Bribie - do you store in a plastic bottle or glass jar? I was thinking that if there was a enough yeast in 375ml you could probably use stubby bottle capped as storage?

Thanks


----------

